# NEW PC Build - Intel Graphic Driver Error - PC STUCK AT WINDOWS STARTING LOGO - Windows 7



## kARTechnology (Jun 3, 2012)

hi guys,
 I assembled my office pc using this config as suggested in this forum....
GIGABYTE GA-H6M-D2H
INTEL PENTIUM G620 @ 2.60GHz
G.SKILL RIPJAWSX 2GB
CORSAIR CX420 V2
WD 500GB BLUE
CM 431 CASE

Here's the problem---
Changed IDE to ACHI in BIOS
Installed Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit (through USB)
popped in the GIGABYTE Driver CD, Choosed express install
Restart*
PC STUCK AT WINDOWS STARTING LOGO*

DID:
-Reformat
-System restore (worked)
-Safe mode

-Reformat
-popped in the GIGABYTE Driver CD, Choosed custom install and installed individually
-Restart*
-PC STUCK AT WINDOWS STARTING LOGO**
-FOUND Graphics Driver causing the problem*

went to safemode and uninstalled the driver.*
system boots fine.*

DID
-Installed drivers through CD *FAILED*
-Intel Website *FAILED*
-Intel Website's older driver *FAILED*
-Device Manager driver install *FAILED* 
-Windows update to SP1 and installed *FAILED*
-Windows update Intel Graphics driver *FAILED*
-Tried tweaking Windows's MSconfig utlity *FAILED*
-_* Searched google ALL DAY*_ *FAILED*
Device manager shows after uninstalling driver *"STANDARD VGA GRAPHICS ADAPTER"* BUT THIS MOBO HAS HDMI,DVI AND VGA
*I USE VGA*

please help me fast

I assembled this PC 1 day back 
*
reformatted 5 times and tried, system restarted about 10 times and safe mode about 20+ times but this problem is driving me mad*


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

Disable AHCI mode in Bios - use IDE mode.

Reformat once more. Install Win 7 ( and if possible SP1 ) - Download latest chipset and graphics driver from intel website and install them. Install Audio and any other required driver like network, Directx etc.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> Disable AHCI mode in Bios - use IDE mode.
> 
> Reformat once more. Install Win 7 ( and if possible SP1 ) - Download latest chipset and graphics driver from intel website and install them. Install Audio and any other required driver like network, Directx etc.



i did install sp1 through windows update. 
Tired drivers from gigabyte CD, website and Intel'a website and older versions 
Installed directx....but there's no relationship between ACHI AND IDE with graphics no? 
Once I go to  safe mode and uninstall from device manage, it boots normally. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2012)

Forget Gigabyte CD. DO NOT INSTALL ANYTHING from it.

Goto Easily explore your PC

And select RUN DETECTION. [ use internet explorer , also it takes time for the activeX to install and RUN ]

Download drivers suggested by the scan result.

DONE !!


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 3, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Forget Gigabyte CD. DO NOT INSTALL ANYTHING from it.
> 
> Goto Easily explore your PC
> 
> ...



yep tried that driver 
but it wont boot after installing 

anyway, here's the result:



Spoiler



Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (build 7601) Service Pack 1
Default web client: Internet Explorer
Default e-mail client:  

-WinSAT General score: 1 (Processor: 6.3, Memory: 5.5, Graphics: 1, Gaming graphics : 1, Harddrive: 5.9 )  

-Motherboard SMBios version 2.4
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H61M-D2H 
Bios: Award Software International, Inc. F4 03/27/2012 taille: 4096Kb

-Chipset North bridge: Intel Sandy Bridge 
South bridge: Intel H61 

-Processor Intel Pentium G620 Sandy Bridge Socket 1155 LGA (@32 nm) 2600 Mhz ( L1I: 2 x 32 Ko, L1D: 2 x 32 Ko, L2: 2 x 256 Ko, L3: 3072 Ko )

-Memory Physical memory size: 2048 Mo, Type: DDR3, @MHz, 7.0-7-7-20-1T
DDR3 G.Skill F3-10666CL9-2GBXL 2048 Mo PC3-10700 (667 Mhz) 

-Graphics card Intel HD Graphics 1000 (GT1) (Sandy Bridge)

-ATA devices WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0 15.01H15 (SATA II, 465.76 Go, Cache: 16 Mo)

-Harddrive WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0

-PCI/AGP cards Mass storage
Intel Corporation:6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller: 

-Network 
Atheros Communications:AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet: 

-Display 
Intel Corporation:2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller: 

-Multimedia 
Intel Corporation:6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller: 

-Bridge
Intel Corporation:2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller
Intel Corporation:6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1
Intel Corporation:6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2
Intel Corporation:6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5
Intel Corporation:82801 PCI Bridge
Intel Corporation:H61 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller: 
Unknown Hardware (V:Integrated Technology Express, Inc.,D:0x8892)

-Communications
Intel Corporation:6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1: 

-Serial bus
Intel Corporation:6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2: 
Intel Corporation:6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1: 
Intel Corporation:6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller: 
USB peripheral Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse (USB Input Device)
Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub (Generic USB Hub)
Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub (Generic USB Hub)
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Screen(s) Generic PnP Monitor(ViewSonic Corporation VA1918wm)


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2012)

kARTechnology said:


> yep tried that driver
> but it wont boot after installing
> 
> anyway, here's the result:
> ...



1. Dude, which Windows 7 Ultimate you have installed ? 64bit or 32bit ?

2. Also you should follow the following steps to install the drivers:

Step 1 : Re-Format and clean instal windows 7.

Step 2 : Goto Windows Update [ online ] and scan for new updates, install all important updates first.

Step 3: Windows Update should automatically list SP1 as a required update, [if you have SP1 in CD, install it at this stage from CD itself instead of downloading it from Windows Update.

Step 4: Goto this link  Also re-check 64bit or 32bit and select accordingly.

Step 5: Install Chipset Drivers first "*Intel INF installation*" and don't instal "*Intel Management Engine Interface*" and Restart the PC.

Step 6: Install the VGA drivers and Restart.

Step 7: It should work, 

Report Back.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 3, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> 1. Dude, which Windows 7 Ultimate you have installed ? 64bit or 32bit ?
> 
> 2. Also you should follow the following steps to install the drivers:
> 
> ...



Its 32bit, yep
Will try and report back btw what is this "Intel Management Engine Interface"
should I install the drivers of vga and chipset from CD or GIGABYTE's website
*
IN BIOS shold i set EFI CD/DVD Boot Option to EFI, NON-EFI OR AUTO*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 3, 2012)

^Doesn't matters.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2012)

kARTechnology said:


> Its 32bit, yep
> Will try and report back btw what is this "Intel Management Engine Interface"
> should I install the drivers of vga and chipset from CD or GIGABYTE's website
> *
> IN BIOS shold i set EFI CD/DVD Boot Option to EFI, NON-EFI OR AUTO*



Set it to *AUTO*.

Install the drivers from Gigabyte site [asia link]

Note : *Install only INF files [ chipset ] and the VGA 32bit Windows 7 drivers from the website*.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 4, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Set it to *AUTO*.
> 
> Install the drivers from Gigabyte site [asia link]
> 
> Note : *Install only INF files [ chipset ] and the VGA 32bit Windows 7 drivers from the website*.



1 small doubt..first I actually imeediately after building PC
-installed
W7
Drivers 
Failed
-So
system restored
used windows update to update to sp1
and installed drivers
but failed..
----should I do a clean install and then install drivers



Tech&ME said:


> Set it to *AUTO*.
> 
> Install the drivers from Gigabyte site [asia link]
> 
> Note : *Install only INF files [ chipset ] and the VGA 32bit Windows 7 drivers from the website*.



Thanks, but it didn't work!


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ yep, do a clean install of win 7 and insall the inf ( chipset driver ) first and VGA driver later.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, do a clean install of win 7 and insall the inf ( chipset driver ) first and VGA driver later.


This is driving me crazy! 
It didn't work!



topgear said:


> ^^ yep, do a clean install of win 7 and insall the inf ( chipset driver ) first and VGA driver later.



Now should I replace the board or the processor (or both) with flipkart(cauz i buyed from flipkart)

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2012)

make sure you have the latest bios version for the mobo and connect the monitor on VGA port and post feedback and if possible checfk your ram modules using memtest86+ app.


----------



## Minion (Jun 5, 2012)

Reset BIOS then do fresh install WIN7


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> make sure you have the latest bios version for the mobo and connect the monitor on VGA port and post feedback and if possible checfk your ram modules using memtest86+ app.



yep F4 version and using vga.... tried memtest and diffterent modules...

asked flipkart for a replacement...btw how much time they take they said they will call me in 24 hrs....(called today)
actually the cpu fan is also not spinning properly sometimes so I however should get a replacement no? thats y I said CPU for replacement and explained
asked cpu for replacement...should I have asked for a mobo replacement also??



Minion said:


> Reset BIOS then do fresh install WIN7



did it manay times pal  tired of it... asked for a replacement from flipkart (CPU)..


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ Did you try the DVI/HDMI connectors also - they are having the same issue ? But as the gfx core is built into the cpu it's most probably a cpu issue so wait for them to pick it up for replacement first.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Did you try the DVI/HDMI connectors also - they are having the same issue ? But as the gfx core is built into the cpu it's most probably a cpu issue so wait for them to pick it up for replacement first.



Yes , I tried HDMI but didn't work. called then and said to them that I received a defective CPU,they said they will contact me within 24hrs! I think I should remains them again


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 6, 2012)

kARTechnology said:


> Yes , I tried HDMI but didn't work. called then and said to them that I received a defective CPU,they said they will contact me within 24hrs! I think I should remains them again



Also get the momo replaced dude.

BTW, can you post a screenshot of the device manager ?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 6, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Also get the momo replaced dude.
> 
> BTW, can you post a screenshot of the device manager ?



device manager just shows genric vga driver-no drivers installed
after installation, befeore reoot shows intel hd graphics family. aftwer reboot black screen after starting wndows...

I'll try replacing the cpu if it wont work then ill go for mobo....
got call from them "we have contacted intel and waiting for update"


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL why are you replacing the CPU? The graphics adapter lies on the motherboard.. CPU has nothing to with it.. it seems that the CPU is fine.. replace the mobo only..


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 6, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> LOL why are you replacing the CPU? The graphics adapter lies on the motherboard.. CPU has nothing to with it.. it seems that the CPU is fine.. replace the mobo only..



actually, the graphics is INTEGRATED in the sandy bridge CPU's....
and thats what intel told me and any how I have a problem with the CPU FAN also...after booting it does not spin... it turns for 1 sec and off and on and off this goes on for so much time and then it starts...


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 6, 2012)

oh okay.. i was reading your signature.. athlon x2 is mentioned there.. sorry for that..


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 6, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> oh okay.. i was reading your signature.. athlon x2 is mentioned there.. sorry for that..



Thats the pc in my house....I used flipkart to build a new pc for my office


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

I've faced similar issue ( not with Intel SB cpu though ) and the only solution was to use a discrete gfx card.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> I've faced similar issue ( not with Intel SB cpu though ) and the only solution was to use a discrete gfx card.



So, the problem actually is with the mobo..

And OP should get the mobo replaced. 

The VGA drivers are for the mobo and not CPU  , which is not working in OP's case.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ there may be some issue with the mobo but on SB/IB cpus the gfx core is built into the cpu itself so most of chances are the gpu core of the cpu is malfunctioning.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 10, 2012)

Replaced CPU
STILL no Solution
requested mobo replacement 

flipkart said technocal team will verify problem on monday and report me
is flipkart cs offline on sunday?


----------

